# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Selaginella Tank

## Wild Ginger

Got too stressed and decided to just do up one small tank for fun :Grin:  Had some selaginellas lying around and an extra tank, some slates and potting mix, and ............ half an hour later voila!! my little tiny terrarium :Laughing: 

Specifications:
Tank: 7 width x 6 height x 5 depth (inches)
Lighting: Natural sunlight
Flora: Selaginella erythropus 'Sanguinea' & Selaginella plana
Substrate: Slates, Horti Potting mix, Lapiz sand.
Fauna: Nil









This shot of the whole tank upon finishing up.

Regards,
Phillipe. :Jump for joy:

----------


## Merviso

hi Wild Ginger, setting up a vivarium to you always seems so easy.. It's good to see the master at work..  :Kiss: 

I think a lot of people here are waiting for you to conduct another round of Vivarium Setup Course...  :Grin:

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi Merviso, thanks for your kind words. I'm sure everyone has the ability to do up beautiful creations. It's just waiting to be unleashed and with time and a keen eye for nature, in due time that ability to scape good will surface. :Smile: 

As for the vivarium workshop, maybe in the near future :Grin: 

Anyway, just to throw in an update, this is of today 3 days after the initial setup. Fronds have begun perking up :Laughing: 



Regards,
Phillipe

----------


## benkho

argh....some people just have the talent and creativity...yet to find my spark of brilliance..if i have ;(

good job...may i know what kind of plants are they?as in are they terrestrial and can be found locally or is it picked from the wild?

----------


## Fei Miao

Absolutely Brilliant! :Well done: 
Selaginella erythropus 'Sanguinea' & Selaginella plana? Which is which between the red ones and the green ones.

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi benkho, they are under the group, selaginella. Closely related to mosses and ferns. They thrive in relatively medium to high humidity areas. The group has almost 300 plus species under it. For availability wise, they can be found sold in nurseries. Mine, i got it as a freebie during the GardenTech 2007 at HortPark. Nurseries which has them include Far East Flora, and those at Thomson Road. For selaginella erythropus, you can find them at World Farm at Bah Soon Pah Road. 

The common ones can be found growing at places like drains, or muddy patches and also at water catchment areas for eg, Macritchie reservoir. Try not to pick from these areas as you never know what pests harbour on them. 

Why don't you try out a small one, i'm sure we could all pull in the stops to make it a brilliant one. Like they say, practice makes perfect.  :Grin: 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi Ken, nice to see you again after my long dormancy!! hahah :Laughing: 

The selaginella erythropus is the one with ruby red colouring underneath its leaves and the other is selaginella plana being all green on both sides. The selaginella plana will grow upwards with long root tendrils hanging. 

Selaginella erythropus - A high humidity loving selaginella with its vibrant red ruby underneath, definitely one of the more attractive foliage species in its family.


Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Fei Miao

Yup, good to see you, been awol myself lately, hopefully can drop by more often. I never notice selaginella erythropus before, easy to find?

----------


## Wild Ginger

The only place i know that sells them is World Farm at Bah Soon Pah Road. They have rows and rows of it! :Grin: 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Phillipe, that's a very sweet _quickie_ setup. 

The Clementi lfs do sell these selaginella erythropus at times and many folks actually attempted to grow them submerged. Is it truly feasible ? How about the base nutrients...is the potting mix sufficient as nutrients in long run?

----------


## Wild Ginger

Its growth nature is actually fully terrestrial. To have it grown underwater would simply to suffocate the plant thus lead to immature death. For fertilization regime, it's enough to just do foliar spray with a very weak dosing for eg, i'm using Phostrogen with even NPK ratio at 1/5 it's strength. That's sufficient as it is as it covers all aspects of its needs in terms of fertilizing. You can do fortnightly or monthly.

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## bokoblur

woah really very nice....drool at your new creation

----------


## vil

Hi where can I get a tank like that and how much does it cost? Thanks!

----------


## Justikanz

The fun part is to create the tank yourself...  :Smile: 

Philip will be able to guide you on where to find the different plants suitable for vivarium use.  :Smile:

----------

